# ECM / chip went bad? VRT Pro maf setup getting P0605 code. Can I test with stock ECM?



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

Update: SO I am retarded and had a vacuum leak that I couldnt hear or see and it was causing all my problems. The chip code is still there but it runs perfect now and I am seeing 12.2 rich at full throttle and perfect idling. 


So I am only throwing a P0605 code and thats it. Besides a fuel relay code but thats because its hot wired right now because I was setting fuel pressure. It is missing really bad and burning really really rich. The o2 is asking for 25% adaptation so its maxed and my requested timing was 72 degrees but idk if that was right could be a fluke. I have double and tripple checked timing, tried swapping a coil pack. This engine was perfectly running when I took it apart. The engine as it sits has 0 miles on it and has only had a couple of test fires and it will idle but it starts missing really bad and smoking and makes your eyes tear up because of how rich it is running.

Can I swap out my stock ecm out of my glx to test this or will / can i damage anything or would it even remotely run with the 630cc injectors and pro maf? Obviously I would not go beyond idle at all.

Codes and pic of said engine. 









Friday,21,June,2013,20:15:36:30769
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6
Data version: 20121223



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259-AES.lbl
Part No: 021 906 259 
Component: United 630 01 HS V03 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00046 
VCID: D2A50E1D1E97F08846F

3 Faults Found:
17908 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 
P1500 - 35-00 - Electrical Malfunction
16885 - Vehicle Speed Sensor 
P0501 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
16989 - Internal Control Module 
P0605 - 35-10 - ROM Error - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: DTCs cleared
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259-AES.lbl
Part No: 021 906 259 
Component: United 630 01 HS V03 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00046 
VCID: D2A50E1D1E97F08846F

2 Faults Found:
16989 - Internal Control Module 
P0605 - 35-00 - ROM Error
17908 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 
P1500 - 35-00 - Electrical Malfunction
Readiness: 0000 0000

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

My first C2 chip had that code brand new. It ran completely fine but had the code. New chip fixed it. Your issues sound related to the other code.

I would not attempt to run the oem software with the promaf and injectors. Instant flooding would occur as well.


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

From my experience when you scan the codes you always get the vehicle speed sensor code. I cleared it and started it a few times and it never came back. The fuel pump relay was not in when the codes were ran and it goes away when a fuel relay is put in. That leaves me with only the one code that would cause something. Also the crank sensor is fairly new as is the trigger wheel and it was checked for true when it was at the machine shop.


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

And I agree it will probably instantly flood. Would probably run better than now though lol


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

You'll get a crank sensor code if scanned when the engine is not spinning, but if you're getting rom errors then perhaps the chip or ecu is damaged. I guess a rom error could be caused by any one of the millions of micro switches, so one car may run fine with that code whereas another may have noticible issues.


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

'dubber said:


> You'll get a crank sensor code if scanned when the engine is not spinning, but if you're getting rom errors then perhaps the chip or ecu is damaged. I guess a rom error could be caused by any one of the millions of micro switches, so one car may run fine with that code whereas another may have noticible issues.


Exactly. And exactly what I was thinking. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

What SRI are you rocking there?


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

United motorsports 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

update: threw the race file chip I had in my GLX into the same ecm and tried it with the ecm in the GLX. They both ran a little lean obviously at idle but they idled almost perfectly with very very little misses. Think the chip has to go back. Ugh.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

2.0 Ho said:


> update: threw the race file chip I had in my GLX into the same ecm and tried it with the ecm in the GLX. They both ran a little lean obviously at idle but they idled almost perfectly with very very little misses. Think the chip has to go back. Ugh.


Which chip?


----------



## 2.0 Ho (Sep 27, 2006)

united motorsports race file with sai and secondary o2 delete


----------

